# A wonderful happening



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Tonight I had some canned salmon and thought maybe the cats would like some. Momma cat ran when I went out but Blackie came to see what I had. I put the salmon on my palm and waited. He came over and ate all the salmon and when he was finished he licked my hand. I was so amazed. This is a cat that wouldn't come near a human and he's come this far. It was a very special event for me.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Awe, I'm so happy for you & the kitty!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

The power of salmon!

My ferals love it too as a rare treat. My Mom occasionally has leftover cooked salmon that she gives me for my barn cats. 

That and sardines are their favorites.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

That is sooo awesome! :kittyturn


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

That's great to hear the kitty is making progress!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Yay kitty is getting more comfy around you.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

<3 that's great!


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

How wonderful for you. It takes patience and lots more patience. It wasn't long after Shadow was eating out of my hand, that I was able to pet him. Celebrate all of the little (actually not so little!!!) accomplishments.


----------

